# cyst on black skirt tetra



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

female has developed a cyst like white swelling under her right nostril flap. I tried catching her-- quite a disaster in a planted tank. In the process of catching her she bashed into something and broke the cyst causing it to bleed. i find black skirts are skittish and will faint when scared.
I put her in a separate container- not having any free Q tank. treated her for 3 hours in melafix. released her back into tank as she was lying on her side panting.
have beeen trying to look at the lesion with a magnifying glass but she goes balistic when ever she sees it.the area is open and appears to be internal also in a perfectly round shape.can't see any worms sticking out the opening.
my tendency is just to treat the whole tank with melafix for a few days and monitor her for any other problems. I am hoping she will heal with no other complications.
I have not added anything new to the tank for about 7 months so am sure I have not introduced any pathogens.
In her thrashing about she has bloodied up both front fins. Any other ideas besides a couple extra water changes?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It sounds like a good plan to me, actually.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

healed up nicely!


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

well the problem is not solved. She came up with multiple cysts all across her face and on her gill plates.
Checked at two lfs ( senior guys)for advice. they have never heard of this. they just think that since she is at least 4 years old that it is old age. I did do a jungle fizz tab treatment for external parasites but nothing moves. looks like a sinus infection if fish can have such a thing. Otherwise she acts and eats normally.
Any ideas


----------



## SvenRhapsody (Feb 3, 2006)

Perhaps she has some sort of wartlike virus? I have a banjo catfish that's covered with gross wart looking things. He doesn't seem any the worse the wear for it.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

interesting. 
Some days these white things are there and sometimes not. There is a big scar from the first cyst. Someone thought the other white spots may be injuries from banging into things when I was trying to catch her. Dunno. So far does not seem to spread to anyone else.


----------

